# Charleston SC had a great May Dolphin Run.



## Bonita Bob (May 28, 2008)

Got back from Iraq May 1st. Managed to get out 3 times. Caught more than 50 Mahi. Some charters reported doing that on single trip.



I will try to post some pics. Hope you folks are all doing well back in paradise! 



Parrish


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for checking in and posting your success. I also appreciate your service in helping to keep us safe. Take care and May the Lord Bless you and Keep you.


----------



## Bonita Bob (May 28, 2008)

Here are few pics from the last month. 



Parrish


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

nice fin's Parrish


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for your service brotha! I sometimes find myself missing Carolina..Go catch some ling on the Broad River Bridge in Beaufort NOW!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

nice. such beautiful fish


----------

